# Location/Replacement of Fuel Filter 2004 X-Trail 2.2dci



## Andrew Dow (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi 

Could somebody please advise on the location of the Fuel Filter on the X-Trail and possibly provide a step-by-step guide on replacing it. I plenty of experience working on cars but until know never worked on a diesel, only petrol.

I have decided to change the fuel filter because recently the X-Trail has started to lose power and intermitently wont drive at over 2500 revs. When the problem occurs it is sometimes just a matter of turning the X-trail off letting it sit then starting it again. There are 35000 miles on the clock and I dont think the filter has ever been changed. 

Does it seem reasonable to consider replacing the filter at this milage or have I a more serious problem.

:newbie:

Andrew


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Andrew, your symtoms are exactly what I had on my 2004 dci 28kmiles. I changed the fuel filter on my 2 weeks ago now and "touch wood" seems to have cured it.
the fuel filter is attached to the bulk head behind th engine, just to the right if looking from the fron of the car. It has a metal "shield" around it which it make it a little more awkward than it really should be! I undone the 2 bolts holding the bracket/shield to the bulk head. then I twisted the whole lot over so that I could unscrew the filter from the bottom of the bracket. Prob not the "correct" way but worked for me!

ENSURE you fill the new filter with diesel before you screw it in, then you need to prime the filter with the pumpy thing on top oh the housing, otherwise the engine WILL NOT start!

hope this helps a bit!

edit, dont forget to swap the drain bit over with the new O ring!


----------



## norton642 (Jan 25, 2007)

*fuel filter*

just thought I would chuck in that you should make sure you use the nissan part. I wouldnt usually be big on this but my "family" mechanic who is a good guy used a pattern part, it choked up the fuel lines and i got the wouldnt rev above 2000 blues. A new nissan filter cured it.

merry xmas from glasgow


----------



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Novice thinking about trying this....

So how would I "fill the filter with diesel before fitting it". The only diesel I have is in the tank? Sorry if it's an obvious question? Will priming for a while be sufficient?


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd go buy a couple of litres! You can't fill with diesel from the old filter as you'd be tipping the crud out of the old filter into your new one! The priming pump on the top of the filter housing is pathetic - one of the worst I have come across tbh! You will be priming and empty filter for hours!


----------



## planetf1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks. I ended up getting the dealer to do it. Yes cost more, but simpler/cleaner... and didn't have a lot of time.

but thanks for the info.


----------

